# Monarch butterflies.



## IKE (Aug 24, 2018)

I just walked out front to put something in the mailbox and I saw my first two monarch butterflies of the season passing through heading south which means it must be starting to get chilly already up north......I ain't ready for winter !


----------



## terry123 (Aug 24, 2018)

Beautiful!!  I love them. I say bring winter on since we only get 3-4 days of winter.  Had enough of this 96 degree weather!!  Heard we are getting a break. Temps should go down to 94-95 for a few days!


----------



## dkay (Aug 24, 2018)

I love monarchs. They migrate through Kansas every spring and fall-thousands of them. Lovely photo!


----------

